# Locking wheel nuts



## Kev1

Recently bought a great Hobby 750 on a Fiat Ducatto base
Registered 2000.

The previous owner fitted Ally wheels last July but hasn't put on any locking wheel studs.

We were out in it last week and two young kids
walked past and one said to the other "Need a big jack to nick those alloys"

AAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh bless them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fair pulls on my heart strings. lol

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Anyone know where I can get locking studs to fit a Fiat Ducatto.
Rung a couple of places nearby but no luck.

Any advice help appreciated


Kev


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Kev! I've just been on Google to do you a search for _*fiat ducato alloy wheel lock nuts*_ and came up with some interesting results. A couple of links worth looking at are as follows:

The first is through Amazon... http://tinyurl.com/3cgokoj

The second is from a well respected motorhome company in Poole... http://www.essanjay.co.uk/services/wheelstyres.php

What size wheels do you have? Just in case it's relevant. :roll:

HTH


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I am looking (or should I say LOCKING) 

for the same but on a 2010 Peugeot Boxer :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## TR5

Fiat, Peugeot, Citroen - they'll all be the same, won't they?

They all come out of the same mould.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

One of the links above states FIAT ONLY ?


----------



## TR5

Dave,

I think it states "Fiat Accesories, Alloy Wheels ONLY".

I put the comma in, because that's how I read it, but I think that as it is a Fiat listed accessory, they want to promote for their own vehicles.

You certainly cannot use locking nuts on steel wheels, and my view is they are making that point!

As I said, I think they would be suitable for all three variants, but that is my opinion, and I stand corrected if I am wrong.

TR5


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Long story short.
We have 2008 Burstner 15" mirror finish alloys which have very small recesses which do not allow regular Milenco MH locking wheel nuts to fit.

Such as these http://www.justmilenco.co.uk/epages/es134997.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=14338883&ViewAction=View

I ended up taking a stud out and getting ones from an alloy wheel specialist. You need to measure length, thread pitch, and seat shape, it's pretty easy

See here for a guide;
http://www.priracing.com/section.php/396/1/thread-guide

This shows the type of stud I ended up with;
http://www.priracing.com/section.php/86/1/micro-locks

If you ring the guy at PRI racing he's pretty helpful

From memory mine on a x250 burstner are these(link below) but not all are you need to look specifically at the wheel studs on your van.

http://www.priracing.com/product.ph...s---m14x1-5---30mm-shaft-length---17-19mm-hex


----------



## Kev1

Thanks to everyone who has replied
What a brilliant site
will let you know how I get on with these sites

Kev


----------



## sideways

Just a brief point here to all you people with alloys, be aware if you have a steel spare you need a separate set of shorter studs, dont get caught out like i did when the tyre fitter gunned the long studs in and the camper wouldnt move because they went right through the hub and ripped the handbrake shoes off and jammed the drum.


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Just spoken to CamperUK re shorter studs on a steel spare on a 08' x250 Burstner replacing an alloy. They are adamant I don't need different length studs


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Used Priracing 3 times,and will again if needed,top man.
Ted.


----------



## UncleNorm

Mickyblueyes said:


> Just spoken to CamperUK re shorter studs on a steel spare on a 08' x250 Burstner replacing an alloy. They are adamant I don't need different length studs


Yes... I too understand that, with the X2/50, the same studs can be used on a steel spare. But then I don't have to worry as I have a can of shaving foam under my seat, with a compressor!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## 79144will

Hello all, trying to find a spare wheel for our carthago ,anyone got any suggestions where to find one,regards Bill


----------



## Kev1

Thanks to everyone for advice

Mespecially Mickeyblueeyes
I ordered from Milenco
will let you know how they fit when they arrive

Kev


----------



## Mickyblueyes

Firstly apologies to the OP as this has drifted a bit off topic



UncleNorm said:


> But then I don't have to worry as I have a can of shaving foam under my seat, with a compressor!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


I appreciate your position on this, but we tow with our van 90% of the time (either a TOAD or a bike trailer).

Having towed caravans and trailers for years I would not want to be without a 'proper' spare wheel for our 'towing vehicle'.

I still carry the can of foam, but would not want to be restricted by such a temporary repair with something on the back


----------



## trevd01

Tyresave, often recommended on this forum, is where we got ours from...

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html


----------



## kenortnow

I'm in the same boat genuine fiat alloy wheels and no locking nuts. Tried many suppliers and all DO NOT SUPPLY locking nuts for fiat ducato alloy wheels...in my case 15 in dia.#
all the learned replies state the angle on the bolt must exactly fit the angle on the wheels otherwise there will probably be a "cracking" experience when a wheel starts wobbling.
As a fully qualified metallurgist I can appreciate this from a safety angle so if your wheels are fiat then fiat will I believe reply but so far they've ignored me . Just tried a fiat garage and they say they can get them for around £ 30 plus VAT so am waiting their arrival

kenortnow


----------



## Kev1

Sorry forgot to add
The milenco ones worked fine for us
kev


----------



## Abacist

*Locking wheel nuts for Fiat Alloys*

I have a 2010 Auto Trail Savannah which has 16" alloys.

I got locking wheel nuts from Performance Alloys in Antrim who gave me a next day service.

Take care to measure exactly what you have on your existing wheels as there are Standard bolt sizes and larger bolt sizes.

The first ones sent were M14's and not big enough and they then sent another set of M16's which were the right ones.

They have a table of what is available but my M16's were a special order which they got from somewhere else.

First class service from Tony at PA's.


----------

